

Opuss Goes Universal - blob
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/opuss/id473948939?ls=1&mt=8

======
ntharani
Really thankful Apple increased the OTA limit in iOS 5.1. Universal apps with
Retina iPad images bump up the size dramatically. But it does look gorgeous.

------
adamneilson
Awesome!

